#ubuntu-qc 2011-02-28
<formolQC> bonjour. quelqu'un sait ce qui ne va pas avec cette commande ? grep 24 ftp39350.txt > quebec3.txt
<formolQC> je cherche à obtenir, dans un nouveau fichier, toutes les lignes de ftp39350.txt qui contiennent "24"
<formolQC> ah, bon, j'ai la réponse, mon fichier txt n'était pas standard
<qwebirc26966> coucou
<qwebirc26966> J'essaie d'installer Ubuntu server 10.10 mais j'ai un petit probleme
<qwebirc26966> En fait, deux problemes
<qwebirc26966> A) Je sais pas si je dois installer le serveur DNS
<qwebirc26966> B) 
<qwebirc26966> Ah et puis zut
<qwebirc26966> Bonne nuit
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-01
<Musashimaru> Salut...
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Lrrr> lo
<cyphermox> d2_racing, allo
<cyphermox> un dev gentoo ... à Montréal?
<d2_racing> à Québec :P
<d2_racing> un dev Gentoo mais surtout un ami de Daniel Robbins....donc un dev de Funtoo sur le side
<cyphermox> cool :)
<d2_racing> et pour ton info cyphermox , Gentoo = Montréal :P
<d2_racing> C'est un gars de Montréal le créateur de Gentoo/Funtoo
<cyphermox> oui :)
<cyphermox> d2_racing, tu te tiens dans les meetup et tout?
<Ironwind25> Salut comment Désinstaller complètement Ubuntu One merci
<d2_racing> je me tiens plus avec Linuq
<d2_racing> enfin de compte, je me tiens surtout avec ma team, funtoo-quebec.org
<d2_racing> on est tous de la région de québec à par quelques exceptions cyphermox 
<d2_racing> Le noyau dur est à Ste-Foy et le reste de la team est au Lac Beauport et en France, on se parle via notre canal IRC et gmail via jabber :P
<cyphermox> Ironwind25, essaye ceci, mais j'suis pas certain:    sudo apt-get remove libubuntuone-1.0-1 libsyncdaemon-1.0-1
<cyphermox> cool
<Ironwind25> merci cypher j assaie
<cyphermox> d2_racing, moi je travaille parfois un peu avec dagger, mais pas bien plus de lien avec gentoo depuis un bon bout de temps :)
<cyphermox> pour des raisons évidentes
<d2_racing> c'est qui dagger ?
<cyphermox> un autre dev *gentoo*
<Ironwind25> merci cyphermox tout est correct sa bien fonctionner
<Ironwind25> merci:)
<cyphermox> Ironwind25, pas de prob
<cyphermox> en principe ca a du enlever aussi ubuntuone-client et quelques autres gugusses
<cyphermox> mais normalement pas trop d'autres choses :)
<Ironwind25> oui c est ca
<Ironwind25> ca metais pas utile pareil sa ubuntuone
<cyphermox> bah, pas oubligé de l'enlever si tu l'utilise pas
<cyphermox> c'est pas comme Windows, ca ralentit pas vraiment l'ordi :)
<cyphermox> d2_racing, je cherche votre canal, il est où?
<d2_racing> sur freenode
<d2_racing> #funtoo-quebec
<Ironwind25> haha est ben bonne celle la cypher
<Ironwind25_> sur xcaht quel chanel dans la liste des reseau
<Lrrr> #ubuntu-qc
<Ironwind25_> sur les reseau je choisie lequel undernet ou......
<Lrrr> Freenode
<Ironwind25_> merci
<Ironwind25> danas mon xcaht en haut iait des option fichier et tout sa che pas tocuhe et sa disparue ca?j ai fait une fausse l av
<Lrrr> o_O
<Ironwind25> desle pour les fautes
<Ironwind25> en haut dans xchat il avait des option et en fesant une fausse touche je les ai enlever comment les remettre s.v.p desole j ai un new portable et pas habituer a taper avec merci
<cyphermox> Ironwind25, essaye F11?
<Ironwind25> rien du tout
<cyphermox> Ctrl-F9 alors
<Ironwind25> parfait merci cypher
<cyphermox> de rien
<Ironwind25> :)
<Mobidoy> Bientôt un manque d’adresses IP sur Internet http://bit.ly/eer76A
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, finallement as-tu commandé les livres de la FSF ?
<Mobidoy> Doh... Pas encore... Dummy me... oublié ca lol
<deuxpi> je peux utiliser mon 20% de membre fsf si ça peut être utile à quelqu'un
<deuxpi> toutefois, je sais pas si ils sont disponibles en français sur le site de la fsf 
<Mobidoy> je n'ai pas regardé si la fsf l'offre en français non plus... Je dois aussi devenir membre... 
<deuxpi> il semble n'y avoir que la version anglaise 
<deuxpi> ok... la version française est éditée par Framasoft... cool :)
<deuxpi> http://www.framabook.org/stallman.html
<Mobidoy> 22 euros donc, environ 345$ Canadien :P 
<deuxpi> je dois avouer que le prix au Renaud-Bray est assez élevé
<deuxpi> directement du site, ça revient à environ 35 $
<MagicFab> c'est pas tout à fait le m. livre
<deuxpi> ah ?
<MagicFab> celui de Framasoft et celui de la FSF
<deuxpi> j'allais acheter celui de la FSF pour moi
<Mobidoy> Je vais moi aussi prendre celui de la FSF mais, il doit pas y avoir beaucoup de différence car, celui de Framasoft a aussi les commentaires de Richard Stallman
<Mobidoy> Comme la version 2.0 de la FSF
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-02
<IdleOne> is there any info about the release party for Natty?
<Musashimaru> c'est Mobidoy qui s'en occupe non?
<Musashimaru> ha ben quand on en parle, il meurt...
<Mobidoy> y a t'il un autre sources.list, ca me dit qu'il y a un probleme avec la ligne qui contient libreoffice ppa mais je ne voit rien dans /etc/apt/sources.list
<Musashimaru> c'est peut-être sur le serveur
<Mobidoy> nahhh y a sources.list.d :) 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: is there any info about the release party for Natty?
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, nothing I haver heard... 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: ok. 
<Mobidoy> We are looking into the Global Jam first
<IdleOne> makes sense :) one thing at a time
<IdleOne> and yes there is /etc/apt/sources.list.d 
<IdleOne> I think PPA's get added there *not 100% sure*
<Mobidoy> aye... they are :)
<Mobidoy> when you use apt-add-repo
<IdleOne> yeah
<Mobidoy> but IdleOne, last I heard from MagicFab, Gerard Talbot was supposed to set the next release party... 
<IdleOne> who is that? I know IRC nicks not real names :/
<Mobidoy> I dont know if he is on here but I know he is on the mailing list
<IdleOne> ah, ok.
<IdleOne> I was asking because I saw the email from paultag (Paul Tagliamonte) about http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<Mobidoy> What ?? lol... already lol
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> ahh, banshee keeps freezing on me.
<IdleOne> I don't feel like figuring it out...tomorrow maybe.
<Mobidoy> are you the "Winamp Shoutcast" type ? 
<Mobidoy> Found a way to get it to work but only under rythmbox... MagicFab was looking for a way to listen to it :) 
<IdleOne> Nope not me
<IdleOne> I asked my father to go to the bank for me yesterday. So I gave him my pin and he managed to screw it up and now my card is frozen. LMAO I have the same pin number as him, I use the same pin as he does so that if there is ever anything my parents can take care of it for me right...Now I have to go to the bank and get it unlocked :/
<Mobidoy> rofl... maybe you have the 24 hours lock option so, it may be unlocked
<IdleOne> maybe 
<Musashimaru> y'A quelqu'un qui a trois écrans ici?
<Musashimaru> ou deux écraqns avec 2 cartes video?
<GringoStar> Allo
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir
<Musashimaru> Bon, ben il semble que y'a des gens qui aiment pas ma blonde dasn "Un souper presque parfait"... :(
<Musashimaru> Sont tous des méchants pas fin.
<Mobidoy> 'est qui ca ? 
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: as-tu vu un bug que des fois l'indicator de network-manager affiche en double?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: question #2: as-tu commencé à regarder netcf?
<cyphermox> euh netcf?
<cyphermox> l'indicateur en double c'est connu... j'avais l'impression que c
<cyphermox> c'était réglé aussi, mais pas limité à nm-applet (bluetooth et autre ont été vu en double aussi)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oui, je viens de remarquer que j'ai bluetooth en double aussi
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: netcf, c'est la librarie que libvirt utilise maintenant sur fedora pour setter les interface réseaux...et ils parlent que network-manager va utiliser ca aussi prochainement
<mdeslaur> https://fedorahosted.org/netcf/
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: je me demandais si quelqu'un avait commencé à le patenter pour ubuntu/debian car libvirt ne peut pas gérer les interfaces réseaux présentement dans ubuntu
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, non, pas touché a ca de mon côté
<cyphermox> je me rappelle pas non plus avoir vu du code pour ca dans NM trunk, mais j'ai pas vraiment porté attention
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, ceci dit, faudrait en discuter à UDS dans la session "networking" que je vais faire
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah, cool...
<cyphermox> un genre de "state/healthcheck of networking in Ubuntu"
<mdeslaur> ouais, ca m'intéresse
<mdeslaur> tu me fera signe quand on sera là
<cyphermox> yep
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: j'ai oublié, je voulais te montrer mon nouveau collant Ubuntu sur mon gros portable.... J'y ai collé mon tapis de souris Ubuntu :P 
<cyphermox> ah cool
<Mobidoy> Ca fait un méchant gros collant rond
<Mobidoy> Orange en plus, c'est dur à manquer lol ! 
<Mobidoy> Bon Direction ubuntu hour pour moi !! 
<LeDucDuBleuet> Salut Ubuntu-QC en direct de l'heure Ubuntu @ Chicoutimi! :)
<LeDucDuBleuet> Dû à un alignement des planètes défavorable et de petits caprices de Dame Nature, disons que c'est tranquille ce midi au Cambio... 
<LeDucDuBleuet> Bon lunch @ Tous! :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-03
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> bonsoir
<d2_racing> j'aimerais savoir si c'est une rumeur, car j'ai vu sur le net, une poursuite de Apple à propos de Ubuntu 11.04, soit une barre de tâche qui change dépendament de l'application
<d2_racing> est-ce que c'est vrai ou non ?
<Musashimaru> c'est quoi le brevet concerné?
<d2_racing> aucune idée, j'ai vu passé ça hier je pense sur un flux rss
<Musashimaru> je vois rien là dessus
<Musashimaru> tu auirais pas abusé de substences illicites.
<d2_racing> non, désolé :P
<d2_racing> pas de drogue, je suis sage
<d2_racing> si je retrouve la nouvelle
<d2_racing> je vais la poster ici :P
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
<Ironwind25> salut tlm 
<Ironwind25> comment savoir si son lcient p2p(transmission est correctement configurer pour ne pas etre reperer sur le web?
<Mobidoy> j'ai un fichier setup.py pour intaller les librairies de areoo, comment je fais pour les installer ? python setup.py ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: python setup.py build   puis   sudo python setup.py install
<Mobidoy> meuci deuxpi :) 
<Mobidoy> y as-t'il aussi moyen de changer l'application que démarre l'icone de courriel dans Indicator Applet de Evolution à Thunderbird ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: je crois pas, messemble que l'intégration de Thunderbird a été discutée au dernier UDS et est peut-être prévue pour Natty
<deuxpi> ou bedon Natty+1
<Mobidoy> ok merci deuxpi 
<Mobidoy> who needs a ride for "Pastel de Choclo" Ubuntu hour demain ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, oui
<cyphermox> et tu peux bel et bien changer l'indicateur
<cyphermox> dans evo, désactive le plugin Evolution Indicator, et dans Thunderbird, tu devrais avoir un tout nouveau plugin ou alors une patch récente pour l'indicateur
<cyphermox> c'était sur planet.u.c si je me souviens bien
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: ok merci, je vais checker... 
<Mobidoy> moustafa: ?
<moustafa> Oui?
<moustafa> Mobidoy: ?
<Mobidoy> tu veux tu une ride pour l'ubuntu hour demain ? 
<moustafa> Mobidoy: Je croyais emmener mon fils au bureau demain, je ne crois pas que je pourrais y etre :(
<moustafa> :s/croyais/pensais
<Mobidoy> moustafa: pdp :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-04
<Mobidoy> je suis pris, j'essais de desinstaller openerp-server pour mettre une version plus recente et je recoit toujours une error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mobidoy> donc je ne suis pas capable de rien desinstaller a cause de ce probleme... 
<moustafa> Mobidoy: Je crois que je vais prendre to lift apres tout
<Mobidoy> moustafa, dak....
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, avais-tu finalement compilé le 2.6.37 pour Maverick ? 
<cyphermox> nan
<cyphermox> faudrait j'fasse ca bientot
<cyphermox> ca midi :D
<Mobidoy> bahhh juste par curiosité :) 
<Mobidoy> moustafa, cyphermox, je pars... je vous texte quand j'arrive !! 
<moustafa> cyphermox: J'espere que ca va lui prendre 45 minutes pour arriver...
<cyphermox> moustafa, oui, moi aussi j'suis un peu oqp :D
<moustafa> J'attends que Alex et/ou David reviennent au bureau
<cyphermox> kk
<MobiAndroid> cyphermox moustafa je suis en bas
<moustafa> MobiAndroid: Peux tu attendre quelques minutes encore?
<moustafa> MobiAndroid: Faut que j'attende qu'il y ait un autre au support
<MobiAndroid> ok
<cyphermox> MobiAndroid, ok j'arrive moi
<moustafa> MobiAndroid: J'arrive
<MobiAndroid> okidokie...
<cyphermox> IdleOne, sipherdee, deuxpi: looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow at the GeekFest. AFAIK, you expressed interest in helping out?
<moustafa> GeekFest location: 200 Sherbrooke Ouest, près du métro Place-des-Arts.
<sipherdee> cyphermox: yes, i replied to your e-mail minutes ago.  i can be there whenever you want.
<cyphermox> sipherdee, ok :)
<cyphermox> I'll be there at 8am, but I'm not expecting others to be there at that time as well
<sipherdee> cyphermox: j'ai fait le tour de otakuthon il y a quelques mois à québec, j'ai hâte de voir de quoi a l'air le geekfest.
<cyphermox> there are only two free passes for exposants though
<deuxpi> cyphermox: correct, je sais pas à quelle heure, mais un peu avant l'ouverture probablement
<cyphermox> l'an dernier c'était pas très gros, mais c'est quand meme fun... et là ca l'air ien
<sipherdee> je suis pas mal le dernier arrivé, les autres peuvent prendre la passe restante.
<deuxpi> ou bien on "pool" tout ça et on se sépare les dépenses de lunch etc.
<deuxpi> m'en balance un peu :)
<sipherdee> héhé, moi aussi.  c'est pas une dépense de 600$ comme le confoo. :)
<sipherdee> deuxpi: tu penses faire les 2 jours?
<deuxpi> peut-être, quoique si on fait une rotation je dirai pas non
<sipherdee> moi j'ai des amis qui y vont dimanche alors ça pourrait être ça.
<sipherdee> on va voir avec IdleOne qui "idle" en ce moment. <g>
<cyphermox> moi j'allais etre la les deux jours mais j'avais quand meme l'intention de payer mon entrée, comme vous dîtes c'est pas une grosse dépense :D
<cyphermox> vs avez mon numéro de cell?
<deuxpi> nope, tu peux me l'envoyer en privé/e-mail ?
<sipherdee> je t'ai envoyé le miens en privé mathieu, tu peux faire de même.
<cyphermox> hey Mobidoy 
<cyphermox> comme je viens de conter aux autres, moi je vais être sur place à partir de 8h am au GeekFest..
<cyphermox> ce que j'ai pas conté par contre, j'amene des CDs (j'en ai une soixantaine je crois), des collants en paper et des collants ronds du logo, etc.
<cyphermox> j'ai pas d'autres trucs genre lanyard par contre ;)
<Mobidoy> Dak moi aussi je vais etre la vers 7:30 8... 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ma blonde doit etre a Teccart pour 8:00 donc, elle va me dropper en passant !
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> bon ben c'est parfait ca
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, on va installer ca: http://www.flickr.com/photos/qense/5418328853/
<Mobidoy> cool
<sipherdee> nice! :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-05
<MagicFab> IdleOne, got the old nick back ?
<IdleOne> MagicFab: yeah
<IdleOne> How are you buddy?
<MagicFab> Bad cold, otherwise fine
<Mobidoy> Nice, a cold on a trip... 
<IdleOne> ah, that sucks. hope you feel better
<MagicFab> spending a few days in Stratham NH
<IdleOne> work?
<MagicFab> IdleOne, no, school break :)
<IdleOne> cool
<IdleOne> How the hell did you end up in Stratham?
<MagicFab> IdleOne, :) a couple of friends are here
<MagicFab> easy ride
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, as-tu eu de la visite auj au Ubuntu Hour ?
<Mobidoy> Non, il y avait juste cyphermox, moustafa et moi-même
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, ah, too bad - or too good :)
<Mobidoy> bahh too---- neutral.. :) 
<sipherdee> Mobidoy, tu seras là les 2 jours au festival geek?  si tu es là dimanche on se verra.  je pensais y aller ce midi au ubuntu hour mais je manque un peu de temps en ce moment.
<Mobidoy> sipherdee, je sais pas encore pour Dimanche mais probablement oui ! 
<d2_racing> bonjour
<highvoltage> salut
<Musashimaru> vous n'êtes pas au festival du geek?
<d2_racing> non
<highvoltage> festival du geek?
<IdleOne> http://geekfestmtl.com/
<IdleOne> today and tomorrow
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, coming today ?
<sipherdee> Mobidoy: vous étiez suffisament de personnes aujourd'hui?  c'est ce que j'avais compris.  je serai là demain!
<d2_racing> bonne après-midi
<kanouk> bonjour!
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-06
<hakimsheriff> BONJOUR!!
<Ankman> bonjour
<Mobidoy> Venez nous voir demain au GeekFest au coeur des sciences de l'UQAM... 200 Rue Sherbrooke Métro place des arts
<MaLiXs> ouin sa dort ici !
<deuxpi> ?
<MaLiXs> lol
<MaLiXs> c pas bien bien jasant ^^
<deuxpi> on était 3 toute la journée à tenir une table de kiosque... on se repose ;)
<MaLiXs> ok lol
<deuxpi> on repart ça dès demain
<sipherdee> deuxpi, Mobidoy: je serai là demain avec vous.  avez-vous besoin avant 10:00?
<MaLiXs> bonjours a tous et toute !
<MaLiXs> j'aurais une question a poser si qqun est dispo !à
<MaLiXs> je voulais savoir pourquoi lorsque j'appui sur la touche Imp. écran l'aplication de capture ne fonctionne pas ( pourtant elle est bien installer )
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-28
<Chex> hello Magic Fabian, guys. 
<Ankman> hello
<cyphermox> sup.
<Chex> cyphermox: hiya
<MagicFab> Chex, o/
#ubuntu-qc 2012-02-29
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: as-tu réussi à faire de quoi avec seahorse?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: non, et j'y suis pas retourné depuis hier, mais j'ai vu le comment de seb
<mdeslaur> méchant mega patch :(
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ouin, je suis sûr qu'on peut régler ca plus simplement
<cyphermox> tu sais quelle version commence à planter?
<mdeslaur> non, je le sais pas
<cyphermox> ok.. je vais fouiller un peu plus tantot
<mdeslaur> j'essaie de compiler 3.3.2
<mdeslaur> c'est environ la version qu'on peut utiliser sans se frapper le nez à bumper d'autres dependency
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> entre 3.2.2 et 3.3.2 c'est énorme le diff aussi?
<mdeslaur> bah, 3.3.2 marche pas, il utilise plein d'affaires de gcr sans avoir bumpé la dépendence
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> moi je pense que j'arrive à quelque chose
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/862429/
<cyphermox> ca avance... là je vais checker le code en dessous qui est appelé après ca
<cyphermox> en enlevant le call à dehtmlize et en passant à place à travers le code HTML pour récupérer la clé à 16 charactères ca devrait bien aller
<cyphermox> (dans parse_hkp_index(), ligne 353, seahorse-hkp-source.c)
<mdeslaur> hrm, je ne pensais pas que c'était un problème de parsing
<avoine> vous savez ça sera quoi l'application de calendrier par défaut pour precise?
 * avoine fouille dans les blueprints
<mdeslaur> avoine: par défaut? rien je crois
<avoine> ok
<avoine> dans ce cas, vous en connaissez une bonne?
<avoine> avec les notifcations et calendrier sur le web
<mdeslaur> moi j'utilise evolution, sinon il y a lightening pour thunderbird
<mdeslaur> (lightning-extension, c'est le nom du paquetage)
<avoine> ok
<avoine> merci
<avoine> le paquet semble avoir été retiré depuis hardy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lightning-extension&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: patch ready, building and testing nao
<avoine> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-calendar-integration
<cyphermox> avoine: xul-ext-lightning
<avoine> cyphermox: merci
<avoine> le choix du calendrier est prévu pour la beta-2
<cyphermox> lol
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oh, cool!
<cyphermox> si j'ai pas trop chié la gestion de mémoire et les length pour ces string-là, je pense que ca va marcher
<cyphermox> comme je disais, si je définis mes variables correctement ca va marcher ;)
<mdeslaur> hehehe
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ca l'air beau à part que les length je les ai pas encore tout à fait au point; je vais avoir de quoi de dégueu comme patch mais fonctionnel dans quelques minutes :)
<mdeslaur> hehe, cool
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: non t'as raison je croyais que le parsing correct aiderait mais pas vraiment
 * cyphermox gives up
<cyphermox> j'ai passé beaucoup trop de temps à regarder ca déjà
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-01
<mdeslaur> :(
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: c'est un problème avec leur recherche asynchrone. j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un boute du contexte de l'application qui est pas trainé, mais ca l'air relativement correct, surtout que ca fonctionne pour rechercher une clé directement
<cyphermox> et pourquoi on peut pas mettre à jour les morceaux de seahorse et gnome-keyring directement?
<cyphermox> c'est poche, mais si ca fonctionne correctement ce sera mieux... à part que l'état de seahorse est probablement un peu secondaire pour le release
<cyphermox> grr, j'ai à nouveau des problèmes avec UFW qui bloque le DHCPv6 :'(
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: j'ai un peu peur de mettre à jour gnome-keyring...me semble que tout casse à chaque fois qu'on le fais :P
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: oui, en effet, il me semble aussi que c'est le cas ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: mais, c'est toi qui est sur le desktop team, alors c'est ton choix... :)
<cyphermox> mais tout casse même quand on le met pas à jour ;)
<cyphermox> pfft
<mdeslaur> ah, de ce point de vue... :P
<cyphermox> je délègue ca à seb ;)
<mdeslaur> j'ai commencé à reverter des commits pour essayer de builder 3.3.2 avec le gnome-keyring qu'on a
<mdeslaur> je crosserai encore un peu après si je trouve du temps
<fxbeaulieu> Bonjour! Je souhaite offrir mes services que ce soit pour de la programmation Web ou de la traduction
<cyphermox> fxbeaulieu: on fait pas tant de programmation web en fait
<cyphermox> fxbeaulieu: mais si tu veux faire de la traduction, tu peux voir ici:
<cyphermox> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/fr
<cyphermox> le truc c'est de choisir une application avec des chaînes sous Untranslated (en rouge dans le graphique)
<cyphermox> je te conseille de laisser tomber les ubiquity-* et debian-installer, c'est difficile à tester ;)
<cyphermox> fxbeaulieu: aussi, regarde le topic si tu veux te joindre à l'équipe Ubuntu-QC et la mailing list où on annonce des activités, donne de l'aide, etc.
<fxbeaulieu> parfait merci des informations :)
<cyphermox> pas de problème :)
<cyphermox> de retour dans quelques heures
<fxbeaulieu> ....................................................
<cyphermox> fxbeaulieu: yo?
<avoine> il s'est endormi sur son clavier
<fxbeaulieu> je suis toujours la.
<fxbeaulieu> désolé du délais
<fxbeaulieu> GTA IV et ma copine occupaient toute mon attention xD
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-25
<edve> je me demandait si une personne d'entre vous avais essayer la raspberry pi ? si vous avez eu des commentaire ou quoi que se soit ? 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-26
<MagicFab> Wow Wow http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/
<IdleOne> SAVE THE MONEYS
<MagicFab> IdleOne, clearly - didn't expect to have to use hangouts, though. And next one is next week!
<IdleOne> hangouts are limited to 10 participants.
<IdleOne> as many people as you can get to view the hangout is not limited
<IdleOne> but IMHO this does not make for a transparent process
<IdleOne> it limits who gets to have a "voice"
<MagicFab> :S
<IdleOne> Just in case I am not clear. If a track lead is also the person who decides who can join the hangout, the discussion can be steered in whatever direction that track lead wants.
#ubuntu-qc 2013-02-27
<d3n4riu5> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2013-03-01
<artichio> hey tous le monde
#ubuntu-qc 2013-03-02
<edve> cyphermox : Je voulais savoir si il y avait une rencontre pour Ubuntu 13.04 ? 
#ubuntu-qc 2013-03-03
<d3n4riu5> salut jaimerais inclure une permission lors d'un branchement usb ou transfer de fichier avec mon sudo mdp mais sur le wiki ce nest pas vraiment écrit http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/udev
#ubuntu-qc 2014-02-25
<denis> Comment on fait pour désinstaller un application comme skype qui ne fonctionne pas sur mon lubuntu ?
<denis_> j'ai besoin d'aide
<denis_> comment enlever un application qui ne fonctionne pas avec mon lubuntu ?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-02-27
<denis> comment peut-on enlever google-chrome sur linux
<denis> ?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-23
<Max_LeLiseux> sur jamendo, j'aimerais avoir ou trouver mon login, j'suis connecter mais j'hésite à me déconnecter
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai trouver comment :D
<denis> salut Yves
<denis> J'ai une imprimante HP Photosmart C6280 que je cherche un pilote pour linux qui peut m'aider ?
<Yves> Tu ne devrais jamais avoir besoin de "pilote" en Linux
<Yves> Cependant certains périphériques récents peuvent nécessiter un script afin d'en tirer le maximum
<Yves>  Ces scripts pour "pas Windows" devraient se trouver sur le site du fournisseur du périphérique.  Sinon, il existe d'autres solutions.
<Yves> Fais d'abord tes recherches et reparle m'en.
<Yves> Amitiés.
<Yves> Aussi, s'il s'agit d'une imprimante postscript, tu devrais trouver l'information sur la base de connaissance d'Ubuntu
<Yves> http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
<Yves> C'est un peu mêlant mais généralement, on y trouve tout!
<Yves> N'hésite pas à me courrieller pour de plus amples informations :)
<Yves> Je dois terminer un travail important (en rapport avec MineCraft) pour Mardi.  Je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps à consacrer à Ubuntu-qc en ce moment.  Mais je réponds toujours à mes courriels.
<Yves> Vois ceci : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=209279
<Max_LeLiseux> quelqu'un a vue passer une certaine lauraa-marshalle> sur les réseau ? elle ma écris
<Max_LeLiseux> quelqu'un a vue passer une certaine lauraa-marshalle> sur les réseaux FreeNode ? elle ma écris
<Cho`gat> Max_LeLiseux: aucune idee.. avec le nombre de personne qui join IRC, c'est presque impossible de savoir. utilise /whois NICKNAME pour voir qui est online, example /whois Max_LeLiseux 
<Max_LeLiseux> ok merci Cho`gat 
<Max_LeLiseux> tes de ou Cho`gat ?
<Cho`gat> jsuis de Gatineau(Hull) 
<Cho`gat> toi ? 
<Max_LeLiseux> Montréal
<Cho`gat> cool. 
<Max_LeLiseux> :D
<Max_LeLiseux> salut yves
<Max_LeLiseux> ça va ?
<Yves> Salut Max :)
<Yves> Ça va dans le jus, mais ça va ;)
<denis_> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-24
<dagnachew> allo tlm
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai une question au sujet de Linux 
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: don't ask to ask, just ask. ;)
<Max_LeLiseux> ok cyphermox 
<Max_LeLiseux> J'me suis installer des jeux sur mon Lubuntu Gweled et Pysol FCE, je joue unique à l'occasion pour le reste c'est sur console de jeux, devrais-je les garder ou les désinstaller ? (à parti de synaptic)
<Max_LeLiseux> uniquement*
<Max_LeLiseux> j'attend vos réponses
<cyphermox> euh, c'est à ton choix ca, je vois pas où est le problème
<Max_LeLiseux> simplement savoir si sa prend po mal de place sur le system
<Max_LeLiseux> pour savoir quoi faire après
<Max_LeLiseux> Gweled prend 764 ko et Pysol FCE prend 8786 kB
<cyphermox> c'est 9 Mb ca, c'est pratiquement rien. si tu veux les enlever, tu peux, mais c'est pas ca qui risque de faire une grosse différence
<Max_LeLiseux> lolll je sais que c'est 9mo tu me l'apprend pas lollll
<Max_LeLiseux> j'voulaus simplement avoir l'avis de chacun dans ce cas si, toi
<Max_LeLiseux> j'voulais *
<Max_LeLiseux> dsl de mon absence temporaire
<Max_LeLiseux> cyphermox, merci d'avoir pris quelque minutes de ton temps pour me répondre :D
<Yves> Max,
<Yves> Je crois mox a fait de son mieux
<Yves> Je te recommande de reformuler ta question
<Yves> Max_LeLiseux: ...
<denis> Salut Yves, je suis entrain de télécharger un films complet 2015
<Yves> As-tu reçu mes instructions pour XP?
<Yves> L'image d'écran
<Yves> par courriel
<Yves> denis: !!!
<denis> oui
<Yves> Alors?
<denis> je suis entrain de télécharger un film et après je vais me coucher un peu. Ca résonne dans ma tête avec un sillement, ca doit être la fatigue.
<Yves> Tu as attrapé la raisonnetique 
<Yves> C'est grave
<Yves> vas te coucher
<denis> j'ai travaillé presque toute la journée dehors au grand froid.
<Yves> C'est la raisonnefroidique
<Yves> C'est pire
<denis> 6 camion 1 derniere l,autre
<Yves> vas te coucher
<Yves> Amitiés
<denis> oui, je vais me coucher avant tout je dois monter du bois de chauffage.
<Yves> Fais ce que dois
<Yves> pis va te coucher
<Yves> à plusse
<denis> a plus
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-25
<dagnachew> allo tlm
<dagnachew> vous en pensez-quoi de la fermeture du centre de recherche en informatique appliquée de l'uqam ?
<dagnachew> est-ce le declin de l'uqam qui est amorcée ?
<denis> salut Yves, je viens de me réveiller
<Yves> dagnachew: Le déclin de toute recherche qui pourrait nous faire croire que la terre a plus de 4000 ans.
<denis> Yes
<denis> Yves
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-26
<JeepWJ> salut mes chiens
<Yves> En quoi puis-je vous aider Jeep?
<cyphermox> Yves: faut surveiller les join/part, Jeep est parti peu après avoir dit bonjour
<Yves> Merci.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-27
<formol> bonjour
<[FR]Dae> salut
#ubuntu-qc 2015-02-28
<qwebirc67524> bonjour  je suis sous ubuntu depuis 4 mois et je regarde la TV par internet mais le probleme c'est que certaine emission sont en flash surtout tou.tv et c'est saccadé. J'ai essayé plusieurs affaires comme fresh pepper ... mais ne change si vous avez une solution merci d'avances
<qwebirc67524> bonjour  je suis sous ubuntu depuis 4 mois et je regarde la TV par internet mais le probleme c'est que certaine emission sont en flash surtout tou.tv et c'est saccadé. J'ai essayé plusieurs affaires comme fresh pepper ... mais ne change si vous avez une solution merci d'avances
<[FR]Dae> qupzilla ?
<Ankman> heh
<[FR]Dae> hey ?
<cyphermox> 'soir!
<[FR]Dae> salut
<Ankman> soir
<cyphermox> Yves, alors, ce minecrarft?
<cyphermox> j'ai du temps ce pm :D
<Yves> Il s'en vient, il s'en vient.
<cyphermox> ah, c'est pas pret?
<cyphermox> bon, je vais redémarrer mon serveur alors ;)
<Max_LeLiseux> salut cyphermox , ça va ?
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: ca va.
<cyphermox> et toi?
<Max_LeLiseux> pareillement merci
<cyphermox> yesssss
<cyphermox> ca marche :D
<cyphermox> j'ai quelques constructions déjà: http://calypso.cyphermox.net/~minecraft/#/-258/64/790/-4/0/0
<cyphermox> (j'avais gardé les données de mon serveur en déplacant tout, et ca fonctionne toujours)
<cyphermox> Yves: en construction de la représentation de la ville ou pas de serveur prêt encore?
<Cho`gat> Yves: sa fait un mois qu'on attend 
<Cho`gat> lol 
<Yves> C'est pas une affaire de serveur
<Yves> C'est une affaire de payer des Clients
<Yves> C'est une subvention que je vais chercher.
<Yves> J'ai aussi déjà un mécène.
<Yves> Une licence qui me permette de permuter les joueurs selon plusieurs paramètres que je n'expliquerai pas ici
<Yves> mais les contributeurs d'Ubuntu-qc auront une place privilégiée.
<Yves> Ça c'est certain.
<[FR]Dae> Yves quel rapport entre freenode et minecraft ?
<Yves> Je ne comprends pas la question
<[FR]Dae> cyphermox parlais de minecraft
<[FR]Dae> et tu balance : mais les contributeurs d'Ubuntu-qc auront une place privilégiée.
<[FR]Dae> je vois pas le rapport justement
<[FR]Dae> Yves ?
<Ankman> cyphermox: your server has still the default html page from the Apache2 ubuntu installation... :-)
<Yves> [FR]Dae: J'expliquerai plus tard.  Désolé.
<Yves> My (true) server is tested.  Dont worry.  Plz just wait.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-01
<denis_> Mamannnnnnnnnnnn je n'ai pas le logiciel qu'il me faut pour faire de la composition musical, il n'y a pas de son qui sort :D
<denis_> :(
<denis_> Musescore n'est pas à mon gout.
<Ankman> midi?
<Ankman> mod tracker?
<denis_> comment peut-on télécharger des films avec linux ? comme sur youtube ?
<Ankman> youtube-dl
<Ankman> python script
<denis_> youtube-dl
<denis_> ?
<Ankman> logiciel pour telecharger de youtube, daily-motion et autres
<denis_> je vais faire des test
<denis_> Ankman, comment marche-t-il youtube-dl ?
<denis_> quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<Ankman> que est ton song favorie?
<Ankman> your favorite song?
<denis_> bien je voudrais mettre comme le violon et l'accompagne avec ma guitare, les notes je voudrais les mettres et le faire sur mon portable.
<denis_> le faire jouer sur mon portable est-ce possible ?
<Ankman> nom? ce que je peut troucer la a youtube a demonstrer youtube-dl
<Ankman> ou donne moi un url youtube
<Max_LeLiseux> salut tous
<Max_LeLiseux> salut Ankman , denis_ , Yves , ça va vous tous ?
<denis_> salut 
<denis_> ok Ankman  pour le youtube-dl j'ai trouvé
<Max_LeLiseux> vous faites quoi de bon ?
<denis_> je télécharge des films
<denis_> et toi ?
<Max_LeLiseux> j'me télécharge des d'écran geekç
<Max_LeLiseux> geek
<denis_> ?
<Max_LeLiseux> ok min
<denis_> c'est quoi ca ?
<Ankman> Max_LeLiseux: salut
<denis_> merci Ankman  pour le youtube-dl
<denis_> ca marche en svp
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai trouver celui là : http://branchez-vous.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/wargames.jpg
<Max_LeLiseux> entre autre
<Max_LeLiseux> tu trouve sa comment denis_ ?
<denis_> une page blanche ?
<Max_LeLiseux> non
<Max_LeLiseux> c'est supposer afficher une image
<denis_> c'est malade
<denis_> il y a eu beaucoup trop d'encre noir :P
<Max_LeLiseux> c'est supposer être comme ça :D
<Max_LeLiseux> j'te laisse imaginé ce wallapper là avec Linux :D C'est vraiment NICE
<denis_> oui
<denis> salut
<[FR]Dae> salut Max_LeLiseux tu en a, d'autre des image de se genre ?
<denis> je l'ai trouvé super
<cyphermox> Ankman: bien vrai pour la page web, j'étais en train de l'oublier
<Ankman> :-)
<denis> Re Max_LeLiseux 
<Max_LeLiseux> oui
<denis> salut ca va ?
<Max_LeLiseux> oui toi ?
<denis> Oui, ca va, je n'ai toujours pas mon logiciel qu'il me faut pour faire de la composition musical.
<denis> :(
<denis> j'ai trouvé lingot pour accorder ma guitar et j'ai trouvé génial
<denis> Comme que je compose de la musique, je voudrais mettre mes notes sur une porté musical. et le faire jouer.
<Max_LeLiseux> sous Linux denis ?
<denis> oui, je ne veux pas prendre vacance pour windows loin de mon idée.
<Max_LeLiseux> as-tu regarder la doc ubuntu-fr ?
<denis> je vais y voir a ca
<Max_LeLiseux> denis, j'veut pas être tanant ou faire ma langue sale mais vérifie toujours la doc d'ubuntu-fr avant de poser des question pour être certain
<denis> non c'est pas un problème
<denis> j'accepte d'être repris
<denis> :)
<Max_LeLiseux> lolll ok pas de toub denis 
<Max_LeLiseux> je tes écris en PV denis 
<denis> Je t'ai aussi répondu en pv Max_LeLiseux 
#ubuntu-qc 2020-02-28
<scarecrowshaveri> bonsoir pariiiis
<Ankman> heh
